# Longest Possible stay in USA??



## james101 (Apr 22, 2008)

What is the longest possible stay in USA??

I am a British Passport holder. I qualify under the VWP.

My girlfriend wants to study for the next 4 years. Im not really looking to be in USA permanently, so its just a means where we can be together.

What options do I have??

As my chance of actual migration and green card are very slim, due to not being qualified educationally.


Longest possible stay?


----------



## Rachel_Heath (Mar 16, 2008)

James,

Since the Visa Waiver allows a maximum stay of up to 90 days, your best bet would be a B-2 Visa which could potentially allow you to stay for up to a year at a time, although you'd need to show that you have no intent to attempt to migrate. This can be demonstrated by having property and a job in the UK - although I'm guessing from your post that you'll not be employed by anyone in the UK whilst you are in the US which may make things harder. Also you will *not* be allowed to seek employment whilst over here and any attempt to do so (including 'cash-in-hand' or 'under-the table' type of work) could potentially lead to both deportation and a permanent ban from re-entry.

However the B-2 does not guarantee that you'll be able to enter the US on each and every visit - port officials always have the right to deny you access if they think you're staying too long in their opinion or that your intentions are not true.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

You'll probably also want to take a look at the website for the US Consulate in London Visa Services U.S. Embassy London for their procedures on securing a visa.

All visas these days require an interview at the London Consulate. Depending on where you're located in Britain, it can involve an overnight stay.

As Rachel said, you will need to show "proof" that you will return to the UK - usually in the form of family or financial ties - and that you have the funds available to support yourself while in the US without working.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## emohit (Apr 15, 2008)

Other option is to marry and come with her on a dependent spouse visa. It may sound too extreme a step, but is workable.

All the best.


----------

